# H. coronatus



## Poema86 (Aug 20, 2007)

hi all,

now i got finaly a male!! after 2 weeks of searching. to morrow i will try to mate them. hope it will work :wink:

pictures will folow soon,


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats! Good luck in mating them!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah i realy need that i guess.. damn the female see's the male all the time :evil: hard getting him behind her when she's not watching and won't see him.. any helpfull advice?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 21, 2007)

Leave the male where he is for a day and put the female infront of him.

This is the best way to do it. He will follow her for up to 2 days before jumping on.


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 21, 2007)

he sit's on her back and hit's her fast on her wing's/shield. i think it wont take long now.. !


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 21, 2007)

well,

that wassn't so hard :wink:

the male waited a bit and after a fieuw criket's, some bee's and an other flower vizitor (don't know the name anymore :roll: ) he walked very very gentle on her back and start ruffling a fieuw time's and than it started!

here a fieuw pic's


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 21, 2007)

Cool, congrats  , good luck with the future ooth's


----------



## sufistic (Aug 22, 2007)

Lucky! I still don't have a male yet.


----------



## Rory (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool, the nymphs are so tiny


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

I find the pairs of these funny looking with him so small.


----------

